# Broken/Dislocated Toe



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I just looked out at the rabbits and noticed Fiver has a slight limp. So I picked him out and his toe looks slightly wrong. It is a little swollen too. But am also worried about his feet...they look slightly...dodgy.

Obviously it is vets first thing...but do people think it is dislocated or broken? And what is the treatment for these?

I don't understand how he has done it...or the slightly sore feet? There are a couple of pavement slabs in there...am wondering if it's that?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

He could easily have caught it anywhere.

It's worth getting it checked out , as the vet might be able to realign it if it a recent injury.

We had a bunny with a "knocked up toe". It had been broken at some point. We never knew how she did it. It had healed that way, and caused her no problem.

Your bun needs checking, particlarly as it is limping.

When you say "dodgy" feet, do you mean bunny has sore looking hocks - bare, pink, swollen or broken skin? That is a different problem, and does need addressing, as it can escalate into something nasty.

Rex rabbits are very prone, but it can happen to any rabbit.

Sometimes it is necessary to change the surface the rabbit sits on - and keep nails clipped, so feet are at right angle.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well will definitely be getting it checked to tomorrow.

The feet thing...there are two spots on his "heels"...one on both back feet that is bare and pink...and a little bit crusty. The spots are about 7mm diameter. And his front paws are a little pink.

Am worried as when he came to me he was on kept in the cage...so soft hay flooring. Since being with me he has been allowed a run in the garage...but mostly this was a rug (yes nightmare to clean weekly!!) and some garage floor.

Now they are out and there is grass and paving slabs. These are their for claw trimming and digging management. But am not sure the edges of these are causing problems.

And he is a Rex!

I will check with the vet tomorrow. It looks a little swollen so I think it might be painful.

Thank you for the info though...can always rely on you


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

What did the vet say?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK so xray showed that the toe next to the one we thought is the one that is dislocated and the swelling is pushing the toe out of place. So they have said there is nothing they can do apart from give him anti-imflammatories for two weeks.

Does this sound right?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

niki87 said:


> OK so xray showed that the toe next to the one we thought is the one that is dislocated and the swelling is pushing the toe out of place. So they have said there is nothing they can do apart from give him anti-imflammatories for two weeks.
> 
> Does this sound right?


An anti inflammatory painkiller (such as Metacam) will help reduce the swelling - and stop it hurting. Bun might end up with a toe out of line, but it won't bother bun.

Re what sounds like sore hocks, I would try and provide soft places to sit - we have one run where we cover the floor with straw to make it softer.

It could well be the concrete that is the problem. Grass should be OK.

Some of ours get sore hocks on carpet, so we got them ultra soft dog beds.

Do keep a close eye. They can be persistent, and they can become problematical.

It's easier to address the cause than deal with the feet when they really break down.


----------

